# Betta rescue, what am I getting myself into?



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

There's a Betta at my local PetSmart who is in really bad shape fin wise. He's been there for more than 4 months, he was there before I got my first Betta, Merlin. I upgraded one of my Bettas to a bigger tank and his old tank is unoccupied.

I want to give this guy a home, or at least rehabilitate and then rehome him. I don't know what I'd be getting myself into treatment wise, and I want to be prepared before I get him. Any advice? Is that fin rot or severe fin biting? I honestly can't tell.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Either way, whether it's fin rot or biting you should start by treating him with a 1 tsp per gallon of water dose of Aquarium salt. If he's biting it probably had a lot to do with his previous water conditions and the stress minimizing effects of AQ salt will help him heal. Same goes for rot. You should keep him in a low light, low stress situation. This means a room without too much activity and somewhat darker, so no direct sunlight.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Poor guy, why is he considered a Premium? I'd start with AQ and tannins.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm currently fostering a boy with similar condition. At that point I care little whether it's tail biting that turned into fin rot or just plain ol' fin rot. All I know is he's missing a tail and he needs it back. Mine is on IAL along with small doses of AQ.

Edit: unfortunately at that point I doubt 1tsp/gal of AQ would do much.

EDIT: this is my thread. People offered some really awesome advice: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6875673#post6875673


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I just feel so bad for him. Every time I've gone into PetSmart I've told him I wish I could help him, and I feel like I've learned enough to at least try. I have AQ Salt but I have to buy IAL. I'm also waiting on an adjustable heater I ordered, and I don't want to buy him and then wind up with a frozen, dead Betta that I tried to help and killed instead. I have to wait a week or so. Hopefully nothing happens to him in that time. I'm really debating on just getting him and wrapping the tank in a blanket or putting my space heater near his tank. 

Poor guy is always so lifeless.. He doesn't even move if you pick his cup up, he just stares at you. So many times I've picked his cup up and almost bought him just because of the sad look in his eyes..

It says he's a premium, but I know I'm not paying that much for him. They better give me him for free. They're not doing anything to help him.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You could always float him in the larger tank. Get him please. 
I waited a day on a rescue and that is probably what killed him (Raven).


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Another one at Petco.. My god.

Why did it have to upload sideways...?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd grab the guy you posted originally. He'd be ok in a unheated tank until the heater came or float him in the larger tank to keep him warm. IAL and small doses of AQ salt should help as well as clean water.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

The rose tail is so sad, you can see his skeleton!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

get him, Tourmaline. It'll be fine, trust me. Or if you're worried get one of those 7.5w heaters. they're something like $11 and then in the future you can use it for your hospital tank

Edit: ugh I hate it when there are two fish that needs help and I only have space for one. I hate doing this but out of the two I think PetSmart Boy needs more help than Petco Boy. He has been in that shelf for far, far too long and in that condition people probably won't give him a chance. Not that I know how long Petco Boy has been sitting there but he still looks pretty. He can still easily make people fall in love and hopefully urge them to research treatment methods. But of course if you can take in both, do take in both. I'm sure you won't have trouble finding them new homes through this forum. People really see through physical flaws here as I've seen in my thread


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It gets really cold at night here. I left one of my tank's heaters unplugged overnight by accident and it dropped to 68 degrees. I felt so bad! My poor guy was half frozen. 

I don't have any large empty tanks, I only have the 3.5 gallon I plan to put him in, and a 1 gallon hospital tank. I have a 10 gallon community tank, but it has a Betta in it, and I think it would just stress them both out if I let him float in it. 

I'm kind of worried I'm going to get yelled at for bringing another Betta home. My mother already gave me a hard time about it.

All the heaters I've seen in Petco and PetSmart cost $17, and I'm very, very broke again after Christmas. I have $38 for myself until next pay day. I figure, maybe $10 (or free) for the Betta if they agree to a discount, $15 for gravel/sand, a place for him to hide, and a few $1 silk plants, $6 for Almond Leaves, and whatever else for any little thing I need.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Even temporarily?  aw. Well... If nothing works you can wait until next week. Still...

Do you have a non transparent bowl you can use so none of the Bettas can see each other? x


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

1. Float a large tupper ware
2. Tale out a small silk plant for you tank and use that.
3. Find an oak leaf to sub for IAL


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I can ship you the almond leaves at no cost to you. I have quite a lot left. Let me know x

Edit: you can have my gravel too! I don't have a whole bag but should be just enough


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, that would help! I think shipping here wouldn't cost too much either, I can pay for it. Hopefully they don't charge me full price for him, because I wouldn't have enough to make his tank homey. I'll get him next time I manage to get a ride, maybe Wednesday.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

No don't worry about shipping I just got a coupon for it. Oh and they better give him to you for free =\ I can't speak for myself since I'm too anxious to ask when I got my foster, but I imagine your chances are greater with a manager. PM me your address. I'll ship them to you tomorrow


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm kind of upset right now. After 4 hours of begging to get a ride to PetSmart, I get there and they can't drop the price on him without a Pet Care Manager there, so now I need to go back tomorrow. It isn't exactly easy for me to get there.. The girl I talked to was rude, and I didn't quite like her attitude.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

So the manager wasn't there when you asked today? That's odd. Shouldn't they be around all the time? =\ oh well. Better luck tomorrow


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

She said the store manager was in, but they're not in charge of the live pets, the pet care manager is. She said she was going to move him to a tank and medicate him. I really wish she wouldn't, with my luck she'll kill him.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Uh oh  keeping my fingers crossed xxx

How much is he by the way? Just curious. What's he supposed to be? HM?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He's a 'Premium Halfmoon'. He's $30. I don't even think he's a halfmoon, but I guess we'll see whenever I manage to get him and his fin starts to regrow. None of the Bettas they advertise as Premium Halfmoons are halfmoons, they're veiltails.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

What! What on Earth is a Premium Half Moon anyway? =\ I thought I already paid way too much for my tail-less rose tail ($20)!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Apparently a Premium Halfmoon is a half dead veiltail with faded color, because that's what all of them were. I really hope nothing happens to him. My mother just made me paranoid. She said he's probably going to disappear since the girl said she was going to move him.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh gee please no  fingers crossed x


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Worst case scenario, if they won't drop the price on him, I'll buy him, but I'm never shopping there again, and I'm reporting the store for abuse. I'll make that VERY clear to the manager before leaving. I've spent over $600 there in less than 2 months, I'll bring my business elsewhere.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's a good idea. Go as far up as you can. I'm sure there is a corporate number you can call too. I think if you confront them with facts they will be less likely to argue. 

I hope you get him tomorrow.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

At my store, Premiums are baby Dumbos, just under 2" and our Premiums Half-moons are dumbo deltas...

I hope you can get him!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Guys, I can't get him. I just called to see if the manager was in today and I spoke with her, she said they don't discount fish and on top of that they're treating him with Melafix in the back. She said they don't sell the fish after they're being treated, and she'll call me when he's 'better'. I said that would take months, and I don't understand why they won't sell him to me when he's been there for 4 months being untreated, and now that someone was going to buy him and help him they decide to cover their asses.

I don't know how much else I can do.. She flat out refused to sell him.

I should have just forked up the cash yesterday.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aw no  I'm sorry to hear that. Don't beat yourself up, $30 is not a fair price and we all know that. 

Is Petco Boy still there though? I know he's not the one you bonded with, but still...


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know, I'd have to get to Petco. The nearest one is a pretty far drive, I'm probably not going to be able to go there until next week. He should still be there, they don't treat them, but the Bettas there die really often, so I don't know.. I even saw a PK there with a tumor.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm sorry, that's terrible. If you do happen to talk to the manager or someone above her you can argue that the poor care these fish receive causes illnes, death and lost profits for the store. The easiest way to make a point with a corporate store is talking about profits, your impression as a customer and them losing your business.

Unfortunately this situation is frequent. I am becoming more and more disgusted with chain stores every day.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

That is the worst, I'd try for the Petco boy then.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I've sent an email neglect complaint with the pictures explaining everything that happened, I'll see what happens. 

My mother agreed to take me to Petco on Monday, I'll see if the Petco boy is still there. But if anything, instead of him, I'll pick up the PK with the huge tumor.. I think he's in a lot worse shape than the 'rosetail' and his torn fins, and he has less time left. The rosetail looks okay other than the fin biting, but the PK's tumor is so big, he can barely swim.. 

If neither of them are there, she agreed to go to a few different ones until we find one I want. I'll still do a rescue, since I have the resources to, I just have to find a boy or girl who looks like they'd have no chance finding a home.

You know, for once, I was near my PetSmart, and I didn't even want to go in. They lost a customer.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I didn't read about the PK with tumor D: that sounds horrible. How can they miss an illness like that? *grumble grumble* 

I gotta ask though. What do you do to cure tumors? Can you even do so? D:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

You can't really do much to help tumors.. You just keep the water clean, and then if it bursts you medicate with AQ Salt. I can just try to keep him happy until he gets bad enough to have to euthanize him. Hopefully I can at least give him some happiness before that happens.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

The RT with the missing caudal wasn't at Petco anymore, but unfortunately the PK with the tumor was belly up in his cup.. It looked like his tumor had burst. I tried moving him to see if maybe he was alive but his gills were still, and he wasn't moving. I showed him to one of the staff and she removed him. 

The DTHM with fin rot and swim bladder issues that I fell in love with was still there.. I thought he'd be gone, I even posted him in "The ones that got away" thread. I couldn't help myself. He now has a home, and I had some extra for a 2.5 gallon tank, since they had him priced as a regular double tail, AND gave me 50% off on his price because of his fin rot. I can still do a rescue, and I got the boy who stole my heart. Hopefully he'll fill the hole the failed rescue left.. I've been really depressed about what happened.

I've already started treating him for his fin rot. He seems really nervous. I had to float him in Azure's tank while I was looking for an extension cable, and Azure scared the life out of him. Aggressive little monster.. In hindsight, that was probably a bad idea. 

I'll make him his own thread for naming, I love seeing what other people come up with.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't beat yourself up, you know you've done all you could. Looking forward to see the new boy


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

So that Betta at PetSmart who I really wanted to help? He's back on the shelf.. My boyfriend took me to get a bottle of Prime today, and I saw him there.. I didn't have enough to buy him, I was planning to go to Petco and get a discounted fish, not spend $30 on one.. After some tears of frustration, my boyfriend said he'd get me him next week, and not to worry about it. I'm so freaking upset, I feel cheated and lied to. After I get him, I'm keeping to my word and staying out of there for good. Hopefully nothing happens in a week. We were going to go back, but they close early on Sundays, so it has to wait until next weekend when he's off. He seems to be getting worse too.. His dorsal is almost completely gone now, I should have taken a picture, but I wasn't thinking clearly..


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow. So they never treated him at all? =\ Definitely worth a complaint letter


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

They probably treated him for a few days, then just put him back.. I haven't been there since the day I tried to buy him, he's probably been there for a few days already. Next week, for sure. No negotiations, I'll just get him. I really hope someone who doesn't know what they're doing decides to buy him, and that he doesn't die in that time.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh Tourmaline,

I've just read this entire thread, and I'm fuming mad FOR you, and for that poor betta. I also had a really bad experience at Petsmart recently with their bettas. I found THREE that were so dead, their bodies had turned into gelatinous globs in the cups.:evil: I was so furious, I got the manager, and he at least got someone working on removing the dead fish, and doing w/c for the remaining fish. 

I also sent in a corporate complaint. I received a reply that assigned it a number, and said I'd hear from a management person in 24-48 hours.

I. GOT. NO. RESPONSE. WHATSOEVER.

That was in late November. With the holidays and an emergency with one of my dogs, I only sent one follow-up email and again, got ZERO response. My next approach will be to send a letter to the corporate office. Now that things have settled down a little, that is exactly what I intend to do.

Bless you for saving this poor fish. I hope you'll do the same thing - send a letter to their corporate office. I have gotten NOWHERE sending complaints online to Petsmart, sadly.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

This is one of the saddest stories I have ever read. You are a great person with a big heart! Wish there were more people like you in the world. I hope you are able to get the one who stole your heart <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I didn't get a response to my complaint either, I figured it was a waste of my time to begin with, but it was worth a try. I'll send a letter after I get him, just in case they decide to take action and he disappears again.

Most of the Bettas in my PetSmart are actually really well taken care of.. It's just this ONE guy that's in bad shape. Otherwise, most of them are just pale. It's a shame, if they cared about him, he would have had a home already, but they don't.

A lot of people on these forums genuinely care about Bettas. Actually, Seren27 has been fostering Bettas in bad shape, and finds them good homes. It's a relief to see things like that being done for them.

So.. I also made the mistake of naming him, even though he's not mine yet.. There's a chance he won't be there when I go to get him. I've been referring to him as Sebastian every time I speak about him. That's probably going to wind up biting me.

There's also a small chance I'll be able to pick him up tomorrow, if I'm lucky. We'll see. However, the tank I had set up for the Betta currently in the tank I was going to use for him cracked (stupid acrylic), so I have to exchange it at Petco.. If I buy him tomorrow, he'll have to stay in his cup until Saturday.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I got him! He has no tank.. But still, better than being in a store. I'll float him in Apollo's tank.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yaaaay! Welcome home Sebastian!!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

At least he's with someone who will take care of him. Good to hear he's home and safe.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm sure Sebastian is thrilled to be home. Congrats!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Apollo is being aggressive toward him with the flaring. I might move him to Merlin's tank, Merlin is the most mellow Betta I have, I usually use him to float Bettas while I'm prepping their tanks.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Aw! 
My dad was telling me that stores weren't providing the wrong info or housing, or people would complain and the stores would close or fix it, he wouldnt listen to "They don't answer you". Sheese. He's so cute!


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

YAAAAAAAYYY! Welcome home, Sebastian!!

Can you set up even a sterlite bin for him until you can get his tank replaced? Bless you for saving him!!!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I do have a large pot that I use for water changes that I could put him in (it's about 3 gallons) but I don't have the heater or other supplies like that for him yet. I was planning to buy that when I got him this weekend, but I jumped at the chance to bring him home as soon as possible before he disappeared again. I made the people at that PetSmart my enemy through all this. I walked in there with a hood over my head, grabbed him, paid as quickly as possible, and ran out lol. Merlin hasn't bothered him even once, so he should be fine floating in there with him just to keep him warm, and with daily cup changes for 2 days.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm sure he's just happy to be out of the clutches of the evil Petsmart people. :evil: Yeah, he should be OK for 2 days until he's moved to his betta Shangri-La!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Now, to send them an angry letter. I think I'm going to let my mother write it for me, she's kinda known for her angry complaints and fighting against store chains. I'm not sure if she'll want to, she's a little mad at me because the money to buy him came from her, I'm paying her back this weekend. She gave me a whole speech about the value of money and wasting $32 on one Betta when I could buy 3 for that price, and she was yelling the entire time, even as she handed me her card.. but he's growing on her, she's been watching him all day, asking how I'll treat him and how long it will take for him to get better, things like that.

I have encountered an issue with him, though.. Despite him being the third largest Betta in here in terms of body size (After a King, and an older Betta), he can't fit NLS Betta Formula pellets in his mouth, I had to feed him Omega One Betta Flakes, and I don't really like feeding them flakes.. I only use them for my 10 gallon community tank.

I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. What happened with this boy has been bothering me since I tried to buy him the first time. Never in my life did I think I'd ever be crying over a fish, or that I'd turn into a crazy Betta lady.. How things change. I get too invested in these things.. Up to 6 now, two months ago I said my limit was 2.

Little cutie..
View attachment 690337


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You of all people know the value of money, Tourmaline. That's why you spent it on Sebastian  not everyone will understand - in fact most people won't - but I'm sure you saved a soul there. As for him not taking NLS... Any chance he'd take the crushed ones?


----------



## Lilalein (Nov 11, 2015)

My mother called me an idiot because I adopted bunnies from the animal shelter because they were much more expensive but now, she loves them and wants to take them home with her. Maybe your betta likes freeze dried food like bloodworms, or maybe vinegar eels? This has a lot of proteines in it and will help him recover.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Also try cutting them in half. The pellets might jusy be too big for him right now. He is a cutie.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My girl Zeniba was too small for NLS. I fed her Omega One pellets until she grew into the NLS. You could try that. Otherwise, crush or cut the NLS pellets in half maybe? He's so pretty


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

He's not eating at all now, but he's still very active and curious. He attacked a pellet but didn't eat it, just bit it and shook it. I tried flakes too, but not even a nibble. I'll try bloodworms after I change his water.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

No to the bloodworms too. Hopefully he'll get his appetite back once he gets his tank.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

He doesn't have any SBD does he? :0 just making sure since it successfully sneaked up on me =\ try brine shrimps too.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

It doesn't seem like he has SBD, he swims normally, no signs of struggle, no tipping. Then again, I couldn't really tell with Apollo until he was freely swimming around in a tank.

He's completely ignored everything I've given him, he hasn't even looked at any of the food besides that one pellet he attacked. I've tried every kind of food I have.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

He's been through a lot, so he'll probably need some time to come around. Once he gets his own tank and settles in, I think he'll start to regain his appetite.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I think so too, I just can't help but worry about him. I went through hell to bring him home, and I want to care for him the best he can be cared for.

He's so done with me taking pictures of him, he stood still for the first few, then he got irritated and swam away to the back of his cup. I wonder if that's his color, or if he's just really pale. He's been that color since I first saw him, so I don't know.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Might take longer than a couple of days to color up fully. It may also just be the cup. My old foster apparently blossomed to the point his dysfunctional caudal works almost just fine once placed in a spacious home with lots of hiding spots and "toys" to play with. So yeah


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I think he's a veiltail, the way his dorsal lays makes me suspect if he had one, it would drape down, and his anal fin looks like that of a veiltail. 

The way his faded color looks makes me suspect he's a Cambodian, or he just has a light body and dark fins. I'm so excited to see how he turns out once he's healthy. Saturday can't possibly come any sooner. 

He also ate some freeze dried bloodworms. I soaked them and cut them into tiny pieces for him, and he gobbled them down. Progress, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

YAAAAAAAYYYY! Can't wait to hear of more progress with Sebastian!


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so glad you got him!  I can't wait to see how he looks now that hes being properly cared for!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

So, it turns out Sebastian has a fiesty personality. His personality is showing, even in a cup. He stared at me while I was watching him eat, and he opened his beard and what little rays he has into a big ol' flare. I think I was wrong, and he's a halfmoon. Seeing the spread on his rays makes it seem that way, the top and bottom rays were reaching about 180 degrees. 

I think I'm going to make a thread for him in the Journal section, I feel like I'm spamming Betta Care with just updates on him, and not really for how to care for him. 

If I have any problems with him, I'll post on this thread, otherwise, I'll post in the Journal thread.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Actually, does anyone think it would be acceptable to create a progress thread in Betta Chat? I can't figure out how to get to the Journals section on my phone.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You can always request your thread to be moved  

One way to tell a HM apart from the other is by counting the rays. 4 and up is a HM.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Its kinda hard to tell with how mangled his caudal is, so I'm just guessing by how far what's left of it spread. 

The only reason I wanted to create a new thread is because this title doesn't exactly fit a progress thread. I wouldn't know where to have it moved to anyway. x.x Betta Chat? Journals? ...The moon?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

The moon for sure LOL then I can tell whether or not you can really see The Great Wall of China from up there when I reply XD 

I'd take journal  simply because I'd love to hear updates all the way until he's all healed up!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I think I'd annoy everyone who dared to stumble into it with pictures and constant gushing about how much I love this boy. xD I shouldn't be allowed to have a public journal. I'll start a new thread there whenever I get on with my laptop (since my stupid phone doesn't show that section).


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Funny phone you have. But then again all phones are funny when they're not opening an app. Actually, try this: I have my journal linked on my signature. Click it and then scroll up to the point where you can see Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care > Journals. Click the journals link aaaand tadaaa!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Got to the section, now to spend an hour or so typing an introduction.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll stalk your journal when you make one.  It's nice to see his progress.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Tealight03 said:


> I'll stalk your journal when you make one.  It's nice to see his progress.


+1! Count me among Sebastian's fans. I will definitely subscribe to his progress thread.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Thread is made, prepare for a wall of text.. Got carried away.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6918393#post6918393

That took me exactly an hour..


----------



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

So i've been reading this whole thread. It's so nice of you to take in that poor injured Betta. Most people only want them for their looks. I'm a huge animal/fish lover too. I wish I had enough money to rescue Bettas. My parents won't let me get any other Bettas since I spent a lot of money for a 20 gallon for Arnold. lol


----------



## katalindia (Feb 27, 2016)

This thread has helped answer a lot of my questions, since I'm currently in the same boat.  I'm happy you took him in.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I wasn't expecting to see this thread ever pop up again, but I'm glad people are still getting something from it months later. 

He's quite the Betta, and he's my favorite out of all of them.


----------

